# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 13th June



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 13th June, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
R6B TT
slineTT
JampoTT (poss)
Mr Mills & Miss Boon
ajayp
Jorgelina
lammyboy


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Me and Debbie please (depending on Debbie's shifts at work - so will confirm that nearer the time, but me definitely)!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Please put me down.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I will come!


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry again, we're at Club Med in Turkey.........................


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aye for me, Nay for Mrs NaughTTy


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> Me and Debbie please (depending on Debbie's shifts at work - so will confirm that nearer the time, but me definitely)!


Jolly good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



ajayp said:


> Please put me down.


Looking forward to meeting you ajayp. 



RobHardy said:


> I will come!


Be good to see you again Rob. 



TT02OOT said:


> Sorry again, we're at Club Med in Turkey.........................


It's a hard life, this retirement lark... :lol:



NaughTTy said:


> Aye for me, Nay for Mrs NaughTTy


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jorgelina (Mar 19, 2010)

I would love to join you, thanks for the invite!  
It will be my first time... :roll: 
Looking forward to meet people with such superb taste! :wink: 
Goergelina


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Goergelina, it will be great to meet you too! 

Welcome along...


----------



## mazzb (Jun 5, 2009)

Hiya

Please add me to the list. A little ashamed as I will have had my car exactly a year on the 13th and it will be my first meet. Look forward to seeing you - Mazz


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Mazz - be great to have you along - we can have a Birthday Party!! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

If the weather stays like this we'll be able to sit in the garden! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else wanting to join us on Wednesday? 

Doesn't look like sitting in the garden will be an option anymore... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lammyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are still going and the beautiful one will drive then yea hope so...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one lammyboy, hope to see you there!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

phodge said:


> If the weather stays like this we'll be able to sit in the garden! [smiley=sunny.gif]


There still could be a chance.... 8)


----------



## lammyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh that old British optimism


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry again Penny - see you soon


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello,

Sorry I won't be able to attend, I have been rather poorly today.

I seem to have had a reaction to something.

Gutted :-(


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Phodge 
I am not sure whether I will be able to make it time cos of work -  
What time does the meet go on to?


----------



## mazzb (Jun 5, 2009)

Was really looking forward to my first meet but work have begged me to do the late shift, as another Chauffeur has phoned in sick. Sincere apologies for being a party pooper at the 11th hour. Please have another one soon..., Mazz

Sent from my MZ604 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry again Penny - see you soon


 :roll: I'll let you off, just this once.... :wink:



RobHardy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry I won't be able to attend, I have been rather poorly today.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Rob, look foward to seeing you next time. 



ajayp said:


> Hi Phodge
> I am not sure whether I will be able to make it time cos of work -
> What time does the meet go on to?


We'll sit down to eat at about 8 and then we'll probably still be nattering till around 10, maybe 10:30 if Elias starts going on about his knob again! :lol: You're welcome to turn up anytime. 



mazzb said:


> Was really looking forward to my first meet but work have begged me to do the late shift, as another Chauffeur has phoned in sick. Sincere apologies for being a party pooper at the 11th hour. Please have another one soon..., Mazz


That's a bugger Mazz! I'll try and squeeze another one in before the EvenTT next month. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lammyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

You hoo, where are you?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We were there! Where were you? Was yours the the blue Mk1 with the cat prints on the car park? I did wonder.... 

I did wander round the pub, but couldn't see anyone who looked lost...sorry if we missed you...  I was wearing my bright red TTOC polo shirt, thought I was quite easy to spot... :?

It was a good night though...not so many of us which meant that we could all talk to each other rather than have 3 or 4 conversations going on at once. Great food, great company, great conversation...and I can't believe we got to pudding again!! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny for organising once again. See you all in Gaydon, next month....


----------



## lammyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

LOL thanks for pointing out the cat prints  yea that was ours... and the food in the pub was fantastic, we made it to pudding only to leave 1/2 BURPS!!! I will sit on my bonnet till someone talks to me next time, Im the one with the beautiful short blonde haired women with me (I have grey short hair and dont deserve such a great girl ...

Till the next time


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry we missed you, I was the dark blue roadster parked behind you (complete with cat prints and hair! :wink: ).

We normally spend a little time in the car park before going in, unless it's chucking it down, so sitting on the bonnet could be good! :lol:


----------



## lammyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

BTW, I guess you spotted the speed trap in the village, was that for our benefit?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No, we didn't come through the village so didn't see any speedtrap. They are getting rather hot on speeding round here at the minute though.

I'm sure it wouldn't have caused you a problem as you wouldn't have been speeding! :lol:


----------



## lammyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Of course not, especially with the new mapping!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

phodge said:


> You're welcome to turn up anytime.


Apologies once again phodge, by the time I got out it was very late.
Gutted really - 

But will definately be there for the next one 

Please keep me posted.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

lammyboy said:


> spotted the speed trap in the village...


Will keep a note of this! 
Not that I speed much but have been caught out before - :roll:


----------

